
Verizon says leaked data is not from its servers - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/12/23/hacker-claims-to-have-swiped-3m-verizon-customer-records-stored-in-plain-text-leaks-10-as-proof/?fromcat=all
======
sek
[http://www.zdnet.com/hacker-verizon-duel-over-customer-
recor...](http://www.zdnet.com/hacker-verizon-duel-over-customer-record-
claims-7000009151/)

There is also an update.

~~~
brown9-2
good news: it's not Verizon Wireless data!

bad news: it might be Verizon Fios data!

------
dexter313
Did anyone download the file?

~~~
nivla
Almost all mirrors are down. However, I found one after a good amount of
searching.

It doesn't seem to have any passwords but surely names, phone numbers and
addresses.

If you are a FIOS customer, you might want to have a look.

Din't want to link to it directly but you will find the download link on the
blog: [http://www.cyberwarnews.info/2012/12/23/3-million-verizon-
fi...](http://www.cyberwarnews.info/2012/12/23/3-million-verizon-fios-
customer-credentials-obtained-in-breach/)

------
mtgx
Verizon doesn't say anything about the records being in plain text though.

